# Fresh juice in Florida



## ugh (Sep 1, 2009)

I moving to Martin County area of Florida and wondering if anyone down that way has a source of fresh juice.


----------



## MJDrum (Sep 15, 2009)

ugh said:


> I moving to Martin County area of Florida and wondering if anyone down that way has a source of fresh juice.



Ugh,
I moved to central Alabama from Buffalo, NY 6 years ago and for the past 3 years I have had juice shipped to me from New Jersey via truck. I resorted to kits the first few years for my grape wine, but I prefer the fresh juice. Good luck with your move to Florida and future wine making.


----------



## ugh (Sep 17, 2009)

What company do you get it from ? And what do you pay for shipping ?


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2009)

UGH
You can get Juice from some place in Norwalk I believe You still in CT?. Ask Wade


----------



## ugh (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, I am still in CT. I Get it now from Cali Bros. in Waterbury which is a 5 minute ride for me. I have yet to find a place that sells fresh juice in Florida.
Cali Bros said he would ship it to me but I think it would cost a small fortune.
I generally use 4 6 gallon pails in the fall and 4 more in the spring when the chili harvest comes in.
Hey Tom I was told the Italian harvest would be in soon. Can you recommend anything ?


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2009)

try www.ginopinto.com
They are in NJ and I know they ship to Alabama. Someone there got 12 6gallon buckets shipped for 130.00 BUT was not refridgerated rec'd in 3 days almost fermented when they got it.
I like the Amarone, Frascati, Valpolicello and Dolcetto for sure. Others are Verdicchio, Montepulciano and Barolo or Brunello.


----------



## ugh (Sep 18, 2009)

Cali Bros said it would be shipped with dry ice and by Fed Ex. I can't wait to see what the cost will be. I would bet double that....How is your Malbec going ?
We both started around the same time. I just racked mine last week and there was a little left over so I took a taste and I think we are in for something really great.


----------



## Tom (Sep 18, 2009)

My Chilean Malbec is very happy aging in the carboy (12gallons) I added 2 cups of med toast oak.


----------



## ugh (Sep 19, 2009)

I wish I bought more of it as I think it will be outstanding. By the way I was able to find a distributor of grape juice in Tampa with all the same stuff I get now so when I do finally move I'm all set.


----------



## Tom (Sep 19, 2009)

Having a supplier should be a requirement to have nearby to where you may move to.


----------



## MJDrum (Sep 19, 2009)

ugh said:


> What company do you get it from ? And what do you pay for shipping ?



Michael at Gino Pinto estimated that shipping would be about 127.00 this year for my 12 - 6 gallon buckets of wine juice. And yes, it starts fermenting on it's own yeast during the trip to Alabama. I add my own yeast and oak when I receive it and let it finish. They are shipping Monday and I should be able to supply s.g. readings later this week if you are interested.


----------



## MJDrum (Sep 25, 2009)

MJDrum said:


> Michael at Gino Pinto estimated that shipping would be about 127.00 this year for my 12 - 6 gallon buckets of wine juice. And yes, it starts fermenting on it's own yeast during the trip to Alabama. I add my own yeast and oak when I receive it and let it finish. They are shipping Monday and I should be able to supply s.g. readings later this week if you are interested.



Below are S.G. readings on my wine shipment, that was shipped Monday from Gino Pinto and received Thursday in Alabama.

Cabernet Sauvignon 1.04 & 1.03
Cab Franc 1.03 & 1.03
Merlot 1.03 & 1.02
Red Zinfandel 1.03 & 1.03
Petit Syrah 1.02
Pinot Noir 1.03
Black Box 1.026 & 1.028


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2009)

All,
Keep in mind this wine fermented on its way down on wild yeasts in a non refridgerated truck. The starting gravity I sent to her earlier and was normal for the variety.

I would rack now. Becareful as alot of times there is 6.5 gal there. I always rack 1/2 gal off the top just in case. It also will leave some space to degas. I would fill a 750 ml on all anyway.
Good luck.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 30, 2009)

*Italian juices*

HERES A FOOT NOTE ABOUT THAT PEOPLE,YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR,,,IE; AMARONE (NOT),BERNELLO NIETHER,////WHAT I MEAN IS I MADE BOTH AND THOUGHT THEY WERE QUITE ACCEPTABLE,UNTIL I TASTED THE REAL THING,NOT EVEN CLOSE TO WHAT THE REAL THING IS LIKE,REAL AMARONE IS DARK IN COLOR ,NOT OURS,AS WELL AS IS THE BERNELLO,HIGH IN ABV. 14% ,but very balanced DID 12 GALLONS AND LIKE I STATED ACCEPTABLE,,BUT NOT CLOSE,WADE YOURS WAS CLOSER,BUT STILL NOT AS RAISIN INTENSE,AMARONE IS LIKE HAVING A RAISIN WINE ,VERY HIGH IN ABV. AND BALANCED. ALMOST A ACQUIRED TASTED,JUST FINISHED A BOTTLE OF VINTAGED 2000 AND A REPRESSO /VALPUCIANO 2005 THE FIRST WAS AT 150.00 PER BOTTLE AND THE SECOND 16.75.....I GUESS THE POINT IS IF THE AVERAGE AMARONE STARTS AT 55.00 PER AND ACCENTS UPWARD AT A FAST RATE..HOW DO WE THEN GET AMARONE FOR ABOUT 50.00 FOR 6GALLONS...BEWARE WHAT YOU BUY....THE OTHER ITALIAN WINES SO FAR ARE ON TIME WITH THEIR CHARTSTICS......


----------



## smurfe (Sep 30, 2009)

Joe is correct about Amarone. WIth the kits it is an Amarone "type" wine as well the Borolo's. I would bet this fresh juice is a blend. I have made a few really good "Amarone's" from kit. It isn't anything like what I have bought at the wine shop though. I have to say that the true Amarone's I have bought weren't really that much to my liking. As Joe said, it is an acquired taste. To me it is confusing. So dry you feel like you licked sand but there is a perceived raisiny sweetness. It confuses my palate.


----------



## Lakewood Wines (Oct 4, 2009)

Try checking out US Elite Wine. They have winery grade concentrate, we use it in our winery, great products. If your interested give us a call and we can send you a bottle of the finished product.winemaking pantry/lakewood wines,bradenton fl. 941-350-0599


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2009)

How much for this bottle of wine as I would assume you are not going to send everyone on this site a free bottle of wine although that would be very nice. Are they up and running in their new site now? I inquired a while ago and I think they were in the middle of big move and never got back to me.


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2009)

Well at least 1 for us Mods right?
I've heard about them but only thru Costco in Canada. Not heard of any retaileer here in the states. I hope its just not for BOP places.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2009)

They used to sell to us and even used to custom blend it if we wanted to, is that not an option anymore?


----------



## Racer (Oct 4, 2009)

Elite vintners used to sell across the border from canada. Now that they have started US Elite, winery grade concentrate is available to wineries and small kits containing 6.3l of concentrate is available to us hobbyist from a couple of places in the USA. Gem vintners http://www.gemvintners.com/catalog/76d6d23a-406f-4447-a073-e4775bd1464a.aspx and even Amazon http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_0_2?url=search-alias%3Dgrocery&field-keywords=us+elite&sprefix=us have their kits for sale. The pinot noir that I started last november is tasting really good now.


----------



## Lakewood Wines (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry guys, I ment I would send a bottle to the fella in Florida who had the first post on this topic. They are up and running. They only sell wholesale, and yes they will custom blend. For a small winery like ours it is a perfect product and the wines are not "Wine styles" but true veriatals. If you go to there site www.uselitewine.com they list the AVA'S of the grapes and the farms they come from.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2009)

I see that they still sell kits, could we buy these through you if we wanted to?


----------



## Lakewood Wines (Oct 4, 2009)

We buy the 18 and 150 gallon supplies, but I will look into the kits.

http://www.winemakingpantry.com


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2009)

Cool! Always good to have options.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 30, 2009)

there's plenty of fruit in florida! pineapple makes great wine.


----------



## donnaclif (Nov 13, 2009)

Since you are new to the region, use this link
http://www.vivino.com/united-states/florida/
to know more about the variety of grapes, wineries etc. there are some of the finest wineries around..


----------



## ugh (Dec 4, 2009)

I found a place in Tampa that sells all of the same stuff I can get up here in CT. I have to drive a little further but at least it is there for me.


----------



## Tom (Dec 4, 2009)

Good for you. What kind of a place is it? Will they also get the Chilean juice..


----------



## ugh (Dec 7, 2009)

No Chilean juice but they have everything else that I get now. I will have to keep looking there has to be someone that sells The Italian and Chilean stuff somewhere in Florida.


----------



## MJDrum (Sep 22, 2010)

*Fresh juice supplier(s)*

I am looking for a fresh grape juice supplier in the South East region.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 19, 2010)

MJDrum said:


> I am looking for a fresh grape juice supplier in the South East region.



if you find it, let me know.
we have several wineries in the area.
i was thinking of contacting them.
have you tried this? (might save me the time, lol.)


----------



## MJDrum (Nov 19, 2010)

I drove up to Akron, Ohio this year and picked up my juice. The previous 3 years I had it shipped down from New Jersey via common carrier. I spoke to a couple of wineries in Tenn. a few years ago and they indicated that they would contact me when they had juice to sell, but they didn't. When I called them they indicated they didn't have extra to sell that year.


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2010)

Let me guess. You got it from Mike @ Gino's


----------



## MJDrum (Nov 19, 2010)

This year I purchased from Grape and Granary. Previous years from Gino.


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2010)

If you can get others near you and get 12+ pails he can ship refrigerated at a reasonable price.
Gino's is onlt 45 min from me. I get all my CA,Italian and Chilean juices there as does my club.


----------



## steveluty (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been in Ponte Vedra for a year now and I'm have one 5 gal bottle of wine that I made back in 2010 left.
I can't find any suppliers her these people don't make wine 
I'm from Danbury ct and have been making wine for the last 20 years 
I'm frantically trying to find a supplier by sept. anyone have any leads contact me.


----------



## petey (May 2, 2013)

Tom said:


> Let me guess. You got it from Mike @ Gino's



That's where I got mine


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2013)

Chilean juice is in and I got mine under yeast


----------

